# Manual reel mower that can go below .50" ?



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

Fellas- I put in a green and looking for a manual reel that can go below .50"HOC. Do they exist? I want to utilize the manual more for a quick clean up pass/fresh cut during the week when short on time. Having a Manual reel on hand would make it easier to up keep the green during the week vs. having to change the HOC twice on the greensmower every time I have to mow. During the weekend it's no problem changing out the HOC but I can see this been little time consuming during week every I have to mow. Below are the 3 diff HOC I currently have on the yard.

*majority of yard is short of .75" 
*green is currently at .475"(but be pushing the northern mix down lower)
*some areas around back boarder cut over 1" with rotary.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hudson Star or McLane make manual push machines.

https://www.hudsonstar.com/


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

How firm is your green?

Hudson Star makes a very nice push mower, but they work best on really firm greens due to their weight.

For the price you would pay for a used one, I would buy a 18" greens mower instead. You could use it as a backup. The difference in storage space is not going to be much more.

Manual McLanes are much cheaper on the used market.

Good luck on what you decide! :thumbup:


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

That Hudsonstar looks awesome but was thinking more of the tradicional light weight push reel, not looking to spend more than $200 on it. Ones I seen only go down to .50" which might do just fine for quick cut during week if I keep the HOC at .475"


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> How firm is your green?
> 
> Hudson Star makes a very nice push mower, but they work best on really firm greens due to their weight.
> 
> ...


Firmness is not an issue as I've been using the baroness with no problems, it's just more of a pain to chance HOC every time I cut(putting wheels back on/off, dropping down height from .75 to .475 takes too long for my liking).Eventually I would like to get a smaller greensmower as a backup but not in cards at the moment.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have really grown to love my Hudson Star, based on your pictures it would work great and only take you a few minutes to mow that area.

Quality of cut is on the same level as my Toro.

If you can keep your eye out for a used unit a couple of us have been very lucky picking them up for cheap.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

The Brits made, or maybe still produce, manual greensmowers. I see them on ebay sometimes: Atco, Qualcast, etc. These all seem to be the same company or at least they all look extremely similar. Often there is a figure for shipping to the USA quoted in the listing.

I found a McLane push greensmower on my local craigslist. 10 blades, 17" wide, grooved front roller and cuts between 3/16" and 1.0" These are much more rare than the motorized Mclanes and don't come up for sale often.


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

Thanks for all the recommendations fellas, I will be keeping an eye out for one of these manual reels. :thumbup:


----------

